# DesignerGrips.com is looking for P220 interests in ivory grips.



## Albr (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been searching for polymer ivory grips for my P220 without success.

I contacted Paul from DesignerGrips.com <[email protected]> who wants to received 2 or 3 requests for ivory grips before committing to creating a set of molds, due to the time and cost of the molds.

There has to be fellow P220 brothers other than myself who want ivory on their P220.
Paul told that due to the large grips it will probably be around $45 for a solid color, $55 for a plain carbon fiber, and $60 for a reflective carbon fiber.

Please, if your interested contact Paul at [email protected] and let him know your interested.

Thank you


----------

